# 10 Gallon stock ideas



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Guys,

So i need another tank like I need a hole in my head (I guess we have all been here), but I may get back my old 10 gallon from a friend I gave it to about 3 years ago. As far as I know he used it for a saltwater nano reef before he eventually moved to something bigger, then traded his stuff to a few other friends. I realized I have a spot on my desk occupied by a TV I do not us. I may let my friend borrow this TV, and a 10 gallon would fit perfectly. 

I’m figuring I can salvage some plants from my other tanks, I have a HOB filter (he should be giving me everything but a stand) and I’ll just buy some driftwood/rocks. I’m also thinking of trying play sand as a substrate since it is cheap. So I have a few questions.

I’m not a fan of guppies/molly’s/swordtails etc. (I don't hate them, I just dont love them) But my gf is, and I may let this be "her tank" and she can pick out the fish. Issue is my pH is ~6.8-7 (water is 7-8 dgh-i think its dgh, right?) and I do not want new fish. I don’t mind them doing their thing but I don’t want fry making it. I don’t have time to rehome fish. 

Will I be able to have these types of fish in my tank?

Will they even have baby’s in such a low pH?

Is it mean if fry do make it, and i fed them to the guys in the 30gal, or my betta? Is that healthy?

If those types of fish do not work, can someone give me other ideas? I do not want another betta. I would not mind a single fish or a pair if there is something that would work in a 10 as long as they are colorful. I donno if there is any dwarf cichlids that would work here.

Could I get away with two dwarf puffers in there? Or maybe I can move my betta to the 10 and try corys again (he was mean last time, but they will have more room/hiding spots in a bigger tank). and put a single puffer in my 5. Does this need to be brackish?


Thanks in advance. Please feel free to tell me what you would do with this tank. I know some people don't like picking fish for others, but I like everyones ideas.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would not recommend livebearers unless you harden the water a bit (which will raise pH correspondingly). Livebearers have a physiological need for mineral in the water, and while they may well "manage" in soft water they will not be in their best health. If you do decide to go this route, selecting only males solves the fry problem. A 10g is not much space, but 2-3 livebearers might manage. Not the best scenario though.

Soft water fish are a better option; with the hardness you mention, the pH will naturally lower a bit anyway, so that works well. There are lots of colourful options here. The dwarf rasbora (Boraras genus), Ember Tetra, Scarlet Badis, etc. In a 10g, depending upon which fish, a group of 7, 9, or more, or groups of 7 of 2 or 3 species, etc. Lots of colour and some activity in a small space.

A 10g is not sufficient for cichlids of any sort, except a pair of Dicrossus (soft water) or shelldwellers (hard water only).

Three dwarf puffer, with lots of plants, thick planting, is another option.

Byron.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks so much,

I like ember tetras, and maybe Pygmy corys. I will check out the dicrossus. 

For the puffers. Is 3 better than 2 to spread out the aggression. I'm all for the heavy planting. Should they be added at once or At different times, and do I need to have brackish water at anytime during their lifespan?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Thanks so much,
> 
> I like ember tetras, and maybe Pygmy corys. I will check out the dicrossus.
> 
> ...


Three DP is better than 2 for the reason you mention. Thick plants will provide "out of sight" conditions that help too. And get them at once, to avoid the first becoming dominant. Last, they are fresh water. We're talking the standard Dwarf Puffer of which i believe there are two very similar species, _Carinotetraodon travancoricus_ and _Carinotetraodon imitator._


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Is playsand a bad idea for the puffers since they are messy, and eat snails like MTS?

How many Scarlet Badis would work? Do you say Badis like Bad-is? A group of males and females may look better than ember tetra. I could do them and pygmy corys.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Another question, is a 10 to small for a betta sorority? I have seen conflicting info on the internet where 10is the smallest and some say 20. Obviously bigger the better but I only have a 10 . If so how many, and I know it will need to have alot of plants and caves


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

bigehugedome said:


> Is playsand a bad idea for the puffers since they are messy, and eat snails like MTS?


I had playsand in my dwarf puffer tank and it was fine. It did get a little messy though. I didn't like the look of it after while and changed it over to gravel. Yes they eat snails like MTS (though I have never feed mine those), bladder snails, or pond snails will work. I have always feed mine bladder snails which is what I have the most of. They also eat frozen bloodworms after I got them switched over to them from live blackworms (which wasn't easy).

Also if you go that route make sure to get 1 male and 2 females and there will be less aggression. More then one male in that size of a tank might be a problem.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Badis as in the fish badis badis... It is a very nice fish.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I was thinking Dario dario, the Scarlet Badis. A group of 7 in a 10g, make sure they are male and female, better interaction. Will spawn easily too.

Sand is fine with DP. And yes, they are very good at eating any snails. I have hundreds of Malaysian |Livebearing snails, and in the 10g with one DP they disappeared within a week. Only those deep in the substrate survived, so they kept reproducing a bit for the DP.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh okay, I personally would go for the puffer and just snails in there from your other tank or buy some put it in your other tank and then if they dissapear just take some from the other tank.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Byron said:


> I was thinking Dario dario, the Scarlet Badis. A group of 7 in a 10g, make sure they are male and female, better interaction. Will spawn easily too.
> 
> Sand is fine with DP. And yes, they are very good at eating any snails. I have hundreds of Malaysian |Livebearing snails, and in the 10g with one DP they disappeared within a week. Only those deep in the substrate survived, so they kept reproducing a bit for the DP.


If they spawn, is it safe to say the babies will be eaten? Like I said I don't want new fish.

As for the puffer and sand, is it not best to have snails to turn the sand? So if the puffer eats them (plus I have soft water) is this bad? Would I need to manually turn the sand during water changes if I have no snails?

While on the subject of snails, what are the common snails found on plants usually called. I can post a pic if needed.

And no one said anything about the betta sorority, is that a bad idea in a 10?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> If they spawn, is it safe to say the babies will be eaten? Like I said I don't want new fish.
> 
> As for the puffer and sand, is it not best to have snails to turn the sand? So if the puffer eats them (plus I have soft water) is this bad? Would I need to manually turn the sand during water changes if I have no snails?
> 
> ...


Eggs usually get eaten especially if there are other fish in the aquarium. I'm not sure if mine have spawned, there are certainly no fry after several months.

Malaysian Livebearing snails are fine in very soft water, I have hundreds. A puffer will eat what it finds, but a few will likely survive in the substrate. Sand need not be deep in a puffer tank, 1-2 inches max for the plants. I don't touch the substrate in planted tanks.

Snails that arrive with plants will most usually be the pond snail, acute bladder snail or ramshorn. The shell on the first two is cylindrical and to me identical. The Ramshorn is distinctive, round like a ram's horn. I like and have the pond/bladder snails (still not sure which:shock, the ramshorn might eat plants (Inga had this occur).

I believe a 10g is too small for Betta sorority.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Personally for a betta sorority to work properly, you need 5+ girls, and a 29g is the smallest size that would give them the space they need to survive and thrive. Just wanted to mention that.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok guys. Thanks for the info. Unfortunately the power went out in my entire apartment complex last night due to storms. I lost the power supply to my main computer, the computer I use for work. Looks like i will be spending my tank money on computer parts( unless my renters insurance covers it ). I only need a hood, light and heater so it will happen eventually. I believe I'm set on the puffers. They look so neat. I'll post a build log when I eventually start this tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the power outage & computer problems!!! I've been there, so I know what a pain it is!!! 

I too am about to get puffers for my established 15g...and I have researched the heck out of them, so if you have any questions along the way let me know. I hope to get my puffers this Wednesday.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Luckily I work with computer so I can fix the problem myself, just gotta buy the part. 

Im not sure what I wanna do, just got back from the LFS and their dwarfs were labeled as pea puffers. They are super small now. My issue, is I like a full ecosystem, with snails and shrimp and different fish, and with the puffers I cant have that. But at the same time, I don't know if I want a different type of tetra and rasbora. :-?


The puffers may be to small for me. I think the issue is, everyone says how interesting they are, but when I see them in stores they are too small and they dont do anything.


Im thinking about grabbing a 20g high since they are on sale at petco now. I could then buy the rest of the tank later, but that still does not give me alot of options.

Too bad figure 8 puffers are brackish, I just dont feel like dealing with that now. Also I believe my pH is to low from them. Information out there is very confusing.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

If you have a sunny window, you could always set up a NPT-

I had my 5 running like that for quite a long time...
Just need a tank, heater, gravel, plants, and a window that gets light. (not direct sunlight, obviously.)

Plants will replace the filter, and sunlight will replace a lighting fixture. Just an idea.

There are many small tetra species that would work well... And if you wanted to add a little crushed dolomite, then you could easily rasie your PH for livebearers or Danio margaritatus


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

My LFS calls dwarf puffers "pea puffers" too... which are the same thing, sadly my LFS wasnt aware of that. Yeah, with puffers other tank mates are pretty much not a good idea. I have read otos are generally left alone, and some puffers ignore shrimp, and some eat them...its a coin toss. And of course, snails will be eaten.

They stay small, maxing out at around an inch. They seem rather boring most of the time in the tanks at the LFS, but last time I went it was just before closing, and it was almost feeding time, and they were super active and acting like puppies waiting for kibble...it was super cute! If you get dwarf puffers, I heard its best to put foam/sponge around the filter intake if using an HOB...so I am planning for that.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

redchigh said:


> If you have a sunny window, you could always set up a NPT-
> 
> I had my 5 running like that for quite a long time...
> Just need a tank, heater, gravel, plants, and a window that gets light. (not direct sunlight, obviously.)
> ...


This will not be near a window, but what is an NPT? Is it a natural planted tank? What does it consist of?

Im cleaning out the 10 I have now. It was a saltwater tank and there is buildup on the glass. its seems to be coming off pretty easy with a sponge and viniger. How to I test to make sure it is safe after I scrub it?


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

I don't know about the testing but just put it in the tub and let water run in it after you scrub... for a good 15 minutes


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

LasColinasCichlids said:


> My LFS calls dwarf puffers "pea puffers" too... which are the same thing, sadly my LFS wasnt aware of that. Yeah, with puffers other tank mates are pretty much not a good idea. I have read otos are generally left alone, and some puffers ignore shrimp, and some eat them...its a coin toss. And of course, snails will be eaten.
> 
> They stay small, maxing out at around an inch. They seem rather boring most of the time in the tanks at the LFS, but last time I went it was just before closing, and it was almost feeding time, and they were super active and acting like puppies waiting for kibble...it was super cute! If you get dwarf puffers, I heard its best to put foam/sponge around the filter intake if using an HOB...so I am planning for that.



Gosh I just donno what I should do lol.



Christople said:


> I don't know about the testing but just put it in the tub and let water run in it after you scrub... for a good 15 minutes


Good Idea thanks, that's what I did. Looks good now


Im gonna stick with the 10 gal. He did not have anything other than the tank so I need a hood/light and heater. I 2 HOB filters, I think they are both for 10 gallons so Ill use that for now, but probably do an upgrade at some point, especially if I go with puffers.

Still liking the idea of having different species, especially snails or shrimp. I really wanna find these scarlet badis locally so I can see them in real life. Ill keep you guys updated on what I decide.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Byron said:


> Soft water fish are a better option; with the hardness you mention, the pH will naturally lower a bit anyway, so that works well. There are lots of colourful options here. The dwarf rasbora (Boraras genus), Ember Tetra, Scarlet Badis, etc. In a 10g, depending upon which fish, a group of 7, 9, or more, or groups of 7 of 2 or 3 species, etc. Lots of colour and some activity in a small space.
> 
> Byron.


Byron,

For the dwarf rasbora do you mean something like Boraras maculatus or mosquito rasbora? If so could would a group of 7 of one of those species work with a group or 7, say ember tetra, with also 5 pygmy corys? Sand substrate, MTS or a type of shrimp if my gf will allow it. 

What would you keep with the scarlet badis in a 10?


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

bigehugedome said:


> Gosh I just donno what I should do lol.
> 
> Still liking the idea of having different species, especially snails or shrimp. I really wanna find these scarlet badis locally so I can see them in real life. Ill keep you guys updated on what I decide.


There are lots of people who have shrimp in the same tank as Puffers. I have ghost shrimp in with mine.
I will say this though, It has a lot to do with the personality of the puffers that you get if the shrimp will live or die. LoL Chances are good that they will make it if you have lots of hiding spots for the shrimp to go to. Another thing to try is have the shrimp in the tank first before you add the puffers. If you add the after the puffers more and likely the puffers won't accept them in the tank. LoL It is a gamble with shrimp and puffers but it can be done. I just thought I would throw that out there for you as another option.

P.s When I had sand substrate I also had MTS in the tank and puffers didn't get to them. Never really saw them except for the trails they left in the sand but they were there LoL


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Byron,
> 
> For the dwarf rasbora do you mean something like Boraras maculatus or mosquito rasbora? If so could would a group of 7 of one of those species work with a group or 7, say ember tetra, with also 5 pygmy corys? Sand substrate, MTS or a type of shrimp if my gf will allow it.
> 
> What would you keep with the scarlet badis in a 10?


Yes, there are several species in the genus Boraras, though the Boraras brigittae is probably the most often seen in the hobby, and there is another, forgotten the name now, which is very, very similar in appearance. Not sure, but i mayhave referenced this in the profile.

In my 10g with sand substrate and loads of plants I have at present 4 Scarlet Badis, 11 Mosquito Rasbora, 4 Corydoras hastatus, 3 Farlowella vittata fry growing out, 1 shrimp, 4 Licorice Gourami, and 4 Poecilocharax weitzmani. It's kind of a catch all. I had 7 of the Scarlet Badis but 3 died fairly quickly a couple weeks back so I moved them into the 10g. Had a problem in the 29g, that wood fungus again, lost several fish. Wood went out side, I'll never buy Mopani wood again.

Ember Tetra are fine, group of 7. You could have 2-3 of any of these species. But I would get a small sponge filter; water flow from HOB is too much for these delicate critters. Fighting current means stress, and that means weakened immune systems.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Byron said:


> Yes, there are several species in the genus Boraras, though the Boraras brigittae is probably the most often seen in the hobby, and there is another, forgotten the name now, which is very, very similar in appearance. Not sure, but i mayhave referenced this in the profile.
> 
> In my 10g with sand substrate and loads of plants I have at present 4 Scarlet Badis, 11 Mosquito Rasbora, 4 Corydoras hastatus, 3 Farlowella vittata fry growing out, 1 shrimp, 4 Licorice Gourami, and 4 Poecilocharax weitzmani. It's kind of a catch all. I had 7 of the Scarlet Badis but 3 died fairly quickly a couple weeks back so I moved them into the 10g. Had a problem in the 29g, that wood fungus again, lost several fish. Wood went out side, I'll never buy Mopani wood again.
> 
> Ember Tetra are fine, group of 7. You could have 2-3 of any of these species. But I would get a small sponge filter; water flow from HOB is too much for these delicate critters. Fighting current means stress, and that means weakened immune systems.


Your 10g sand is awesome. What are those floating plants in your pic? I want to get the plants to my liking in this tank. I am fine with my 29 but it's not heavily planted. And my 5 gal is to hard to work with so I think the 10 will be perfect so I can get I can mess around with the plants easier. 

I like licorice gourami's but have not seen them locally. That may be my problem with this tank, as I rarely see dwarf rasbora or dwarf corys locally. I will be focousing more on the plants right now. Fish not for a month at least so I have some time to decide. But Its either the 3 puffers or a mix of what you suggested. I like the mix better I think. In the future I would try a larger tank, maybe brackish and a figure 8 puffer. 

I don't really under stand sponge filter at the moment. I will have to read up on them. I believe you need an air pump, stone and a filter so it should be pretty cheap. Only issue I have is that this will be on a desk in my living room( also where I work) so I don't want the pump to be loud.  I guess this won't be an issue because I won't need a large pump for a 10 gallon. 

Do you have a sponge/pump combo you like.? I guess I could also throw the sponge itself in one of my other tanks for a few weeks before I set up the new tank to seed it.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> Your 10g sand is awesome. What are those floating plants in your pic? I want to get the plants to my liking in this tank. I am fine with my 29 but it's not heavily planted. And my 5 gal is to hard to work with so I think the 10 will be perfect so I can get I can mess around with the plants easier.
> 
> I like licorice gourami's but have not seen them locally. That may be my problem with this tank, as I rarely see dwarf rasbora or dwarf corys locally. I will be focousing more on the plants right now. Fish not for a month at least so I have some time to decide. But Its either the 3 puffers or a mix of what you suggested. I like the mix better I think. In the future I would try a larger tank, maybe brackish and a figure 8 puffer.
> 
> ...


In that 10g the floating plant is Brazilian Pennywort. It is ideal in small tanks as a floater because you can trim it to keep it in check and it is small enough to still look good. Something like Water Sprite is not in such a small space as it gets larger than the tank.

I have a Hydro sponge connected to an air pump for that tank, and Elite dual sponge filters in the 20g aqnd 29g. "Seeding" a new sponge is fine, prob not necessary with plants, but won't hurt.

Licorice gourami are very difficult fish. They reportedly only eat live food, and these I got just last week. They are quite thin, the fellow even said they never seemed to eat flake food, so I have them in the 10g where I can more easily feed frozen bloodworms which usually gets such difficult fish eating. The Poecillocharax weitzmani in there will eat nothing else.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Byron said:


> In that 10g the floating plant is Brazilian Pennywort. It is ideal in small tanks as a floater because you can trim it to keep it in check and it is small enough to still look good. Something like Water Sprite is not in such a small space as it gets larger than the tank.
> 
> I have a Hydro sponge connected to an air pump for that tank, and Elite dual sponge filters in the 20g aqnd 29g. "Seeding" a new sponge is fine, prob not necessary with plants, but won't hurt.
> 
> Licorice gourami are very difficult fish. They reportedly only eat live food, and these I got just last week. They are quite thin, the fellow even said they never seemed to eat flake food, so I have them in the 10g where I can more easily feed frozen bloodworms which usually gets such difficult fish eating. The Poecillocharax weitzmani in there will eat nothing else.


 
I see the pennywort in one pic. How bout the other floating plants with roots?

They have the dual sponges but do i need that for a 10 gallon. I think they had this:

Amazon.com: Elite Single Sponge Filter: Kitchen & Dining

And I know they had this:

Amazon.com: Hagen A896 Elite Sponge Filter: Electronics

What do you think. I was going to get one of these pumps. DId not know if I should get the 10 or 20 gallon:
Whisper Air Pump 10 (upto 10 Gal)#

What else do I need for the filter

Very cool with the gourami. I hope all goes well


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigehugedome said:


> I see the pennywort in one pic. How bout the other floating plants with roots?
> 
> They have the dual sponges but do i need that for a 10 gallon. I think they had this:
> 
> ...


I have the Elite dual in the two larger tanks, nice filters. A single Elite would be fine in a 10g.

I only have Pennywort floating in the 10g now, but if it is an older pic it might have been some runners from the pygmy chain sword. I think I also had some daughter plants of Echinodorus bleherae in that tnak, floating, just for more plants. My swords sent out several inflorescences last year and I had dozens of daughter plants.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

from one inflouresence I got 9 daughter plants... I am so surprised at that number...


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats some neat stuff. Ill understand plants one day lol

Thanks for everyones ideas. I started this tank yesterday and started it here:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/10-gallon-build-log-74917/

Im sure there will be more questions.....


----------

